# Dinas Middle Silica mine - January 2019



## Newage (Jan 12, 2019)

Evening all.....

This is a follow on from our visit to Dinas upper silica mine, if you want a bit of history go and have a read of that one first (or don`t, it`s up too you).

Anyway down the hill, over the river bridge and this place could not be more obvious or accessible, foot path to the right, bloody great mine opening to the left.

I know we ain`t supposed to post access pictures but - this more obvious than a tranny at a rugby match.

Pictures.......

Shot from the footpath.

















I didn`t take as many pictures as I could as this place is just full of little crawl ways and climb through`s, it`s like an underground play ground.






That as they say will do.
Thanks for looking and as per all comments are most welcome.
There are a few more picture of this bloody cool play ground on my FlickR page at :- https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157702357142882

Cheers Newage


----------

